# Outlook Express doesn't show image in Signature



## deanpike (Nov 17, 2006)

Hello, first-time poster. I created a signature for Outlook, an *.htm file with a *_files folder where the gif is, and it works fine. When I try to use the signature in Outlook Express 6 it does not show the image, but rather a placeholder with an X in it. The font is not right either. I tried renaming the file to html but nothing. I tried different image types like jpg or png and no go. I changed and removed the DTD and it did nothing. Still the file displays fine in Firefox and IE. What is wrong? Can anybody help?

Thanks, Dean


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

*Welcome to TSG Forums​*
Can you post the HTML file?

It is difficult to visualize just from words. Especially since you say it works in IE.


----------



## deanpike (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey, thanks. The file "signature dp.txt" has to be renamed to *.htm because i could not attach an "htm" file.


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

I took a look at your signature.



> When I try to use the signature in Outlook Express 6 it does not show the image, but rather a placeholder with an X in it. The font is not right either.


Regarding the font...If you can't get the font you want in OE, you will have to use a font from the list in OE. Do you know that whatever font you choose, if it is not on the recipients computer it will not show in that font? Also, if they are viewing emails in plain text - it will not show any particular font. And your logo will most likely turn into an attachment if they are in plain text.

As an example, on Windows 98, Helvetica is not standard and would probably default to Arial. Best to stick with Arial or maybe Times New Roman. (There are others that are common, your choice).

This is the code I would use...call it whatever you want, for this example, I'll label it *signature.htm*. And I would place it right on my root C:\ drive. Also place the *logo2.gif* right with it. If you decide to put both in a folder, as long as they are together, that is fine too. (I don't know if that was a real email but I have changed it to hide it from spammers - be sure to correct that).

*Dean Pike
<IMG height=132 src="file:///C:/logo2.gif" width=132
*1400 Pacific Ave.
Office 301
Venice (Los Angeles) CA 90291
T. 555.555.0003
F. 555.555.0111
[email protected]

Now as to instructions on how to make this work in OE.

1) Paste the above code in Notepad and save it as *signature.htm*
2) OE->Tools->Options->Signature Tab
3) The 2 check boxes at the top are self-explanatory. Choose either or both or none of them. By choosing none, you would manually put your signature into the emails of choice.
4) Where it says *Signatures* - click *new*.
5) Where it says *Edit Signature* click the *file *radio button.
6) Where it says Browse...go to your *signature.htm* and it will show the full path when you are done with this item. Click Apply/OK and it should work in OE.

Post back if you still have a problem. Or even to let others know if it works.


----------



## deanpike (Nov 17, 2006)

Well, sekirt it worked sort of. I added the "file:///" to the src attriute and when choosing the signature as default and opening a new message the image was indeed there. But the font was still in "Times". I tried writting the code your way, I tried writting the code in my style, tried reducing the dependence of the htm file on css, tried removing the DTD, etc but nothing worked. If all font styles are by default "Arial" on all Microsoft software, where does the "Times" come from?

Of course, if you insert the signature in the message pane afterward it inserts right, font formating and all. Whether or not the size is 2 or 3 or 11px or whatever is not important.

So even though it does not work super well, it works albeit not very conveniently. Besides, the whole thing is for my collegues who use OE. If they just switched to Outlook things would better.

Thanks sekirt.


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

Font size, color and type can be specified. While the normal default of OE might be Arial, the user can set any font to be the default.

If you want it to appear in Arial, try adding this line:

*Dean Pike
<IMG height=132 src="file:///C:/logo2.gif" width=132
*1400 Pacific Ave.
Office 301
Venice (Los Angeles) CA 90291
T. 555.555.0003
F. 555.555.0111
[email protected]


----------



## deanpike (Nov 17, 2006)

! who would have thought. But is not FONT and Face depricated in the new version of HTML? but I guess ol' OE does not care. But it works! Thank you Sekirt.


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

You're welcome!
:up:


----------

